# Colnago President



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

I am in the process of purchasing a President frame with full Record groupset.

Would you recommend Eurus or Neutron wheels.

I will do all round riding, our roads in New Zealand are not smooth like the US of A.

Would welcome your thoughts on this.

Cheers
W


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

I'd save up and get Campag Hyperon Ultra's. You won't regret it!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Ditto, if you're going all out, those would be the choice.


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Am indeed going all out it would seem. But will the Hyperon Ultra's go the distance so to speak.

I am not wanting to have two sets of wheels, want some durability.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Just got a pair of '06 Eurus wheels and like them very much. The thicker spokes in silver will look great with the President.


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Ballmon. They do indeed look fantastic, will more than likely go this way, instead of the Hyperon Ultra's. They too me are purely for racing, a real hassle should you get a puncture........................


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

whafe said:


> Ballmon. They do indeed look fantastic, will more than likely go this way, instead of the Hyperon Ultra's. They too me are purely for racing, a real hassle should you get a puncture........................


Up to you of course, but just to say that my Hyperon Ultra's have been no hassle and tube changes are very easy in the event of a puncture. I race with them, but also enjoy leisure rides, weeks in Italy, France etc.

Good luck anyway and enjoy the President!


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Hope to enjoy, hard to track one down it seems, especially in New Zealand. I am going to Europe in early January, it could well be best to wait till then.


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

whafe said:


> Hope to enjoy, hard to track one down it seems, especially in New Zealand. I am going to Europe in early January, it could well be best to wait till then.


Either wheel will work well, if it were me I'd go for the '06 Eurus, they look pretty sweet and the Eurus is a great all around wheel.


----------



## whafe (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Troy

Have gone with the Eurus wheels, still waiting for the frame to arrive. Cant wait.

Cheers


----------

